# Steps to becoming a surveyor?



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

What are the steps to becoming a marine surveyor? And are most self employed?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You might want to send CardiacPaul a PM.


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

*surveyor*

I think it was the SAMS web site that said "anyone can be a marine surveyor".The most common practice is being an apprentice to a surveyor and then writing some surveys on your own and submit them to SAMS for evaluation. If they are reasonable then pay your membership dues and you are an accredited marine surveyor. Me, I attended a 4 year university that offered a marine engineering degree. There are outstanding surveyors and idiots, it's up to you as to which one you become.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

SAMS: "Our Accredited Marine Surveyor® (AMS®) members must have a minimum of 5 years experience and must pass a written examination by our testing committee in order to earn his or her AMS® credential. "
The Society of Accredited Marine Surveyors, Inc.® - (SAMS®)

But AFAIK most states allow anyone to hang out a shingle and call themselves a marine surveyor, I don't know if any subject it to professional licensing yet. You'll probably need a day job to pay the rent until and unless you also get very social and build a wide enough reputation to get business though.


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

*5 years?*

I know Mike Brooks in Key Largo, Fl. He got his SAMS card in less than one year by the method I mentioned above. You can find him listed in their registry.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

funsailthekeys said:


> I know Mike Brooks in Key Largo, Fl. He got his SAMS card in less than one year by the method I mentioned above. You can find him listed in their registry.


Pure Baloney !


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

Perhaps the man in question is considered an "Surveyor Associate " and then will be found on their listing???


----------



## ericread (Feb 23, 2009)

boatpoker said:


> Pure Baloney !


Pure Baloney??? It must be near lunch time because this thread is making me hungry!!!


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone who invested in the 5 years to become a SAMS AMS ( Accredited Marine Surveyor) will have a good laugh at this thread. If in doubt apply to SAMS and see what happens.


----------

